# Trisquel 6 LTS has arrived



## Drone (Mar 15, 2013)

Trisquel is a fully free GNU/Linux based operating system for home users, small enterprises and educational centers. Download







Screenshots
Documentation


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ill give it a whirl


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2013)

meh...


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 16, 2013)

So what is the purpose of installing this (which is based on Ubuntu,) rather than just installing Ubuntu instead?

My problem with this distro is that they're saying "new linux distro based off Ubuntu," but it doesn't say anything about what it is supposed to be good at. It looks like just a knock off that can do everything Ubuntu can.


----------

